# Mexico City for 4 months



## Alyssa_petropoulos (Jun 23, 2013)

Planning on going to stay in mexico for about 4 months for now but the problem is that I know no Spanish and wanted to start learning from home for now. Any apps, sites or suggestions for getting started?


----------



## OnTheRoadToMexico (Jun 12, 2013)

Okay, it's really expensive, but I think worth it from the little experience I've had sampling both free and paid programs. Just read the user reviews (you can start on Amazon), and then you can try the sample program out on the Fluenz website.

I'm too new so I can't post a link here, but the program is called Fluenz Spanish (Latin America) 1+2+3+4+5 (all 5 units...you save a lot buying them all at once). It's the one I'll probably buy once we get closer to moving. Apparently if you apply yourself, you can be relatively fluent (ie, very comfortable) in a pretty short period of time.

My favorite reasonably priced online program is Rocket Spanish (just Google it). My favorite free one is on SpanishDict dot com.

I'm sure everyone here will have their favorites, though. YMMV.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Alyssa_petropoulos said:


> Planning on going to stay in mexico for about 4 months for now but the problem is that I know no Spanish and wanted to start learning from home for now. Any apps, sites or suggestions for getting started?


I have been using duolingo.com to work on my German. It is similar in style to Rosetta Stone, but it is online and free. For some reason I found Rosetta Stone boring, but DuoLingo less so. They have Spanish as well.


----------



## rijit (Jul 1, 2013)

Alyssa_petropoulos said:


> Planning on going to stay in mexico for about 4 months for now but the problem is that I know no Spanish and wanted to start learning from home for now. Any apps, sites or suggestions for getting started?


haven't looked yet, if u use an android phone, no doubt there's plenty of app's on 

google play 


oh and pimsluers language coarse are tried and tested, helped me with 

Portuguese 

In the uk we've got pretty good public libraries so will be hitting those pretty soon 

and, if you like will let you know what I found ,  let me know


----------



## OnTheRoadToMexico (Jun 12, 2013)

FWIW, Pimsleur advertises heavily, but I, personally, could not learn that way. This is an auditory-only program. One of the big complaints I read about it is that once you're done with it, you still don't really know how to converse, as they teach you phrases you'll never need (can't verify that).

Look what I found last night! This may be helpful: Software for Learning Spanish. I found a couple more here that I'd never heard of, plus a couple of serious warnings away from LiveMocha.


----------



## Alyssa_petropoulos (Jun 23, 2013)

I'll check it out! Thank you so much


----------



## chicaperdida (Dec 12, 2012)

My local library has both books you can check out and an entire online learning program for lots of languages including Spanish.(Free of course) Perhaps your local library has the same? Might be worth it to check it out. Good luck.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Forger everything else; go for duolingo.com and you will definitely have fun learning if you do it for one hour every day and always do the review. It is very interactive.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

livemocha.com has a variety of languages available. I've been frantically working on my Italian, in preparation for the birth of my Italian grandchild.

You have the opportunity to check the lessons of people learning your language, in exchange for points that can eventually make the course free.

I've tried a few others, in Spanish, and they aren't that great, frankly. This one is well organized and gives ample opportunity to both hear and use the language you are working on, as well as a very logical progression of the grammar rules and verb conjugation of the most commonly used verbs.


----------

